# Solid black GSD



## Wonks20 (May 15, 2021)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum, I've never owned a dog.
I recently bought a new house with huge backyard and I would like to buy a GSD.
I've always liked the solid black color GSD. I did some research and I think the east GSD will suit my lifestyle.
I'm looking for a breeder in the Southern California area.

Attached a photo of a solid black GSD, would anyone know what kind of GSD it is by the picture?
I would appreciate any advice/feedback.

Thank you


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Wonks20 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to the forum, I've never owned a dog.
> I recently bought a new house with huge backyard and I would like to buy a GSD.
> I've always liked the solid black color GSD. I did some research and I think the east GSD will suit my lifestyle.
> I'm looking for a breeder in the Southern California area.
> ...


Check with Camilla at Sentinel Harts German Shepherds. You can get more information on their website!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Wonks20 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to the forum, I've never owned a dog.
> I recently bought a new house with huge backyard and I would like to buy a GSD.
> I've always liked the solid black color GSD. I did some research and I think the east GSD will suit my lifestyle.
> I'm looking for a breeder in the Southern California area.
> ...


the dog pictured doesn’t strongly resemble a type in my opinion. if i had to guess i’d say pet line, possibly american showline, or an adolescent.... proportions look off, also hard to tell from that angle/position. looks like a large, tall dog with a small head? or feminine head? who knows...

what about the east german dogs appeal to you and seem suitable for your lifestyle?

there’s a so cal breeder with solid black pups on the ground right now.... but color is a very small part of the equation.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum, I've never owned a dog.
Red flag, GSD are not the easiest dogs to have, especially for a non-dog experienced.

I recently bought a new house with huge backyard and I would like to buy a GSD.
Please do a ton more research, a huge backyard is just the beginning and really just a nice bonus not a necessity.

I've always liked the solid black color GSD. I did some research and I think the east GSD will suit my lifestyle.
I'm looking for a breeder in the Southern California area.
All black GSD are no doubt stunning, but color should be way down the list of what you're looking for....health, stability, temperament

Attached a photo of a solid black GSD, would anyone know what kind of GSD it is by the picture?
I would appreciate any advice/feedback.
I'll echo what Fodder said, looks like a very tall dog, undersized head.

Is your lifestyle already super sporty/athletic/outdoorsy?
Do you have a minimum 1-2 hours every day/all weather to train and exercise your new dog?
Have you researched the significant potential financial requirements beyond buying the dog?

Thank you


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Those of us who get our purebred German Shepherds from shelters for $60 to $200 really appreciate people who go to a lot of trouble to spend thousands for a great dog because they like the color. 

You need to learn more about German Shepherds before you decide that's the breed for you. The are exceptionally intelligent and physically powerful animals. I do not thing anyone ever OWNS one, you just partner with a dog that has a dominant personality and the muscle and teeth to enforce it. 
There is some good info at this website, but I don't think it stresses enough all that can go wrong, especially with a first -time, inexperienced owner. I can only hope you have researched the cost of the necessary training and special equipment and diet that is necessary. Owning a German Shepherd for the First Time (Your Most Important Tips) - Shepherd Sense

Please consider visiting a few shelters and see what happens to dogs that grow to big, shed too much, are difficult to house train, nip defensively, have chronic health problems and require a lot of time and attention before purchasing a German Shepherd you will be sharing your life and home with.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shelter would be the last place I would send a first time owner of a GSD.
And I guess a shelter dog that sat in its own mess would be difficult to house train.
Both my dogs were a breeze to house train.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, here goes:
1) Just because you have never owned a dog before does not mean you cannot get a good German Shepherd and be successful with it. You do need to do a lot of research, including visiting some clubs and actually see the dogs and talk to owners, and learn exactly what you would be getting into and what you need to do… And what not to do.
2) It’s good that you have a huge backyard, but you will need to be there with the dog. There is no way you can just throw the dog back there and think it will entertain and exercise itself.
3) Yes, health and temperament come first, but there’s absolutely no reason you cannot find a good black German Shepherd that is also healthy and has a good temperament. I have seen more and more solid blacks on this forum lately, including mine. You don’t have to limit yourself to local breeders, it’s worth it to go out of your zone for a great dog, and even if you want to import from Germany it’s not that difficult.
4) The dog you posted is not a great example, big, with a tiny head.
5) Rolf says hi and is glad you want one like him. 😄


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Buckelke said:


> Those of us who get our purebred German Shepherds from shelters for $60 to $200 really appreciate people who go to a lot of trouble to spend thousands for a great dog because they like the color.
> 
> You need to learn more about German Shepherds before you decide that's the breed for you. The are exceptionally intelligent and physically powerful animals. I do not thing anyone ever OWNS one, you just partner with a dog that has a dominant personality and the muscle and teeth to enforce it.
> There is some good info at this website, but I don't think it stresses enough all that can go wrong, especially with a first -time, inexperienced owner. I can only hope you have researched the cost of the necessary training and special equipment and diet that is necessary. Owning a German Shepherd for the First Time (Your Most Important Tips) - Shepherd Sense
> ...


I agree with Sunflowers, a shelter GSD with behaviour and health issues isn’t the best place to start for a first time owner. Inexperience needs to be met with the best one can find or problems are guaranteed. Quality breeder is needed here so the OP is met with a stable dog.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I think I was misunderstood - I suggested the OP visit shelters and see what happens to the dogs people want and get, then find out how difficult/Large/sheddy/expensive, etc., they can become. Seeing the dogs abandoned could help the OP to realize that a GS is NOT a first time dog and not an easy companion. I was not suggesting the OP adopt from a shelter, I agree, they come with baggage and almost always are there because someone did not want them anymore for a serious reason. But I think a reality check is in order for the OP and I cannot think of a better place to see the sad faces in cages of beautiful pets that were too much dog for someone. The OP would be better off and happier with an easier breed for a first time dog. I think our focus should be on helping the OP find the right dog, whatever color it may be. I apologize for anyone who got caught up in my confused little brain. These are just a couple of the gs's we've found in local shelters : Top to bottom
Lucky, the chicken thief/killer
Ellie with the clipped ear who was adopted and returned at least 3 times
Buck, the stray and Elke the terror of the shelter who is a screamer
and Duke the hair mess that just keeps growing (he weighed in a 133 last month at the vets)
We didn't think any of them deserved to be abandoned at a shelter but someone did.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

@Buckelke, so you are discouraging OP from getting a GSD based on your experience with problematic ones you got from the shelter?
I’m sorry, but I can’t make sense of that.
You cannot paint the entire breed with so broad of a brush.
I came into this with the experience of owning a Tibetan Spaniel. To me, that’s not even a dog. Nothing in my “easy dog” experience could have prepared me for owning a Czech line, and it was not smooth sailing, but I didn’t expect it to be.
I did my research, read this forum, learned from my mistakes, and got through it. 
The fact that OP came to this forum for advice is a great first step.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm not the best person to ask then. 

I'd tell virtually every first time dog owner to do themselves a favor and skip the breed as your first dog. Yes there are some that can do it without too many problems or work through the issues but we'd also have a fraction of the thousands of "my dog bit me, how do I get my dog to stop biting, my dog growled at me, my dog bit my kid, my dog bit the neighbor's kid, my puppy got aggressive out of nowhere, my dog barks, lunges, pulls, I need an e-collar, I need a choke collar, I need a trainer, why does my dog hate me, is a 10 minute walk enough, I got stitches, my pup growled at me on the couch, my dog snarled at my wife, did I mention my dog bit me?"

German Shepherds aren't for everyone. Not even for many that already have them....I actually wish they were far less popular. Bottom line (for me), they're not ideal first dog breeds for the average pet owner.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Whichever route you take, a breeder or a shelter, I would first find someone with GS experience (the more the better) to go with you to evaluate things. I'd probably go to several available dogs as well, and not feel in a hurry to decide on the first dog you see. This is no dig on black GS - I think they're awesome - but the last criterion for buying a dog should be the color. IMO.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> I'm not the best person to ask then.
> 
> I'd tell virtually every first time dog owner to do themselves a favor and skip the breed as your first dog. Yes there are some that can do it without too many problems or work through the issues but we'd also have a fraction of the thousands of "my dog bit me, how do I get my dog to stop biting, my dog growled at me, my dog bit my kid, my dog bit the neighbor's kid, my puppy got aggressive out of nowhere, my dog barks, lunges, pulls, I need an e-collar, I need a choke collar, I need a trainer, why does my dog hate me, is a 10 minute walk enough, I got stitches, my pup growled at me on the couch, my dog snarled at my wife, did I mention my dog bit me?"
> 
> German Shepherds aren't for everyone. Not even for many that already have them....I actually wish they were far less popular. Bottom line (for me), they're not ideal first dog breeds for the average pet owner.


I can’t say that you’re wrong. Ultimately I believe that you should get the dog you want rather than end up with one that you will be unhappy with for whatever reason. The thing here is learning what it is you actually what and how to handle the package that comes in. I think meeting these dogs and learning what it is like to live with them before you commit is ideal. I think learning the basics and how you want to do things like house breaking, crate training, basic commands, etc. before you commit to the dog will set you up for success. I know of black East German dogs that were born yesterday. I’ve seen them be fine in first time homes. It takes a certain dedication and willingness to learn and improve. If you have that you will be fine.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If you want a working line dog, visit some breeders, meet their dogs and talk to them. Visit a training club and watch the dogs work. Talk to owners. Find a good trainer you can work with once you get a dog. Maybe have the trainer help you choose the right dog for a first time owner. We were all first time owners once. For our first dog, we wanted a high drive male because we liked the look. The breeder met our family and immediately switched us to a female from a different breeding. Temperament is much more important than the color of a dog. I know a breeder of black working line GSDs but I would not recommend them for a first time owner unless she happened to have a very medium drive, medium energy dog. She occasionally sells older trained dogs.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> I can’t say that you’re wrong. Ultimately I believe that you should get the dog you want rather than end up with one that you will be unhappy with for whatever reason. The thing here is learning what it is you actually what and how to handle the package that comes in. I think meeting these dogs and learning what it is like to live with them before you commit is ideal. I think learning the basics and how you want to do things like house breaking, crate training, basic commands, etc. before you commit to the dog will set you up for success. I know of black East German dogs that were born yesterday. I’ve seen them be fine in first time homes. It takes a certain dedication and willingness to learn and improve. If you have that you will be fine.


That's why I never say it can't work
Just that it often doesn't and a novice owner is not set up for success with this breed as their first dog.

I wouldn't recommend a Pit or a Mal or a Border Collie either....we shouldn't be afraid to say they're likely not a good choice.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> That's why I never say it can't work
> Just that it often doesn't and a novice owner is not set up for success with this breed as their first dog.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a Pit or a Mal or a Border Collie either....we shouldn't be afraid to say they're likely not a good choice.


One the key questions here that I don’t think has been asked is what are they looking for in a dog? What is their lifestyle actually like.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

WNGD said:


> Is your lifestyle already super sporty/athletic/outdoorsy?
> Do you have a minimum 1-2 hours every day/all weather to train and exercise your new dog?
> Have you researched the significant potential financial requirements beyond buying the dog?
> 
> Thank you


I literally asked exactly that in my first reply
I particularly like when a would-be owner says they hope a GSD will help them to be more active sonce they're currently couch potatoes....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with the suggestion of SentinalHarts. If you are approved after the screening process, you will get a great GSD for a first time owner of this breed.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

GSD is a fantastic breed for a first time dog owner, a great family dog. I also see nothing wrong with wanting a certain coat or color. There are so many good breeders and I don’t see why a person needs to compromise. I also got my current dog to help me stay more active and be able to walk later at night.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

my first time dog was a Black/silver GSD, I was just a kid about 12 years old-trained and I trained him like I would with any other dog. Clubs were and still are hard to come by where I live. You may have to travel a bit to take your dog to training/clubs but thats the fun part of owning any dog. Now I am on my 6th GSD plus my pit bull Binky and husky/GSD mix and a good old wolf/dog(for just a plain old dog owner-DONT EVER GET A WOLF/DOG-NEVER EVER!!! they are NOT like DOGS-she loved kids but not animals plus you need the land/fences) all three from the pound. You could always get a calm couch potato breed first then work your way up to a GSD but if you really want a GSD and have the means(ALL dogs no matter the breed have almost the same finances unless you want to do special training) for training GO FOR IT.


----------



## Karmakay73 (Apr 23, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to the forum, I've never owned a dog.
> Red flag, GSD are not the easiest dogs to have, especially for a non-dog experienced.
> 
> I recently bought a new house with huge backyard and I would like to buy a GSD.
> ...


It’s very important to do the research! If you’re inexperienced then professional training is a must! These dogs have to me stimulated mentally or they can develop poor habits. If you can’t afford training I’d recommend an easier breed. German shepherds are for experienced dog owners. I myself was not experienced but I had the money for professional training.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Karmakay73 said:


> It’s very important to do the research! If you’re inexperienced then professional training is a must! These dogs have to me stimulated mentally or they can develop poor habits. If you can’t afford training I’d recommend an easier breed. German shepherds are for experienced dog owners. I myself was not experienced but I had the money for professional training.


I believe professional training is a great idea for ANY breed, not just german shepherds!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sent you a Pm


----------

